# Cheap way to have near-immunity to deep strikers!



## TheBog (Apr 27, 2009)

This is from an Imperial Guard perspective, by the way. Even though I'm sure this isn't new to most, it is to me. Check this out.

Inquisitor Lord with 2 mystics and 1 familiar (last henchman can be whatever you want). 63 points.

You know what the mystics do? If you have 2 or more of them they allow any unit within 12 inches to immediately take a free shot at a deep striking enemy that's within 4d6 inches of the inquisitor. Also they **** up all daemons in some way but who cares. Basically park this unit behind an Executioner and you have a huge radius of deep striking immunity. As soon as something lands, blow it to hell with plasma cannons/what have you. It removes what many see as Guard's big weakness (drop pods and deep strikers behind their tanks in general).

Also thinking of giving it a psychic hood for general board-wide psychic protection. And it doesn't mention a range. Is it board-wide? And you get to use it every time the enemy tries to use a power?

In any case, not bad for 63 points... 3W 3+ save. Not that easy to take out, especially since it'll be hiding behind tanks and you can't deep strike it. And you can still take your regular IG HQ in addition, seeing as how guard allows 1-2 HQs.

Also opens up options to field the special assassins! VINDICAAARREEE! Or maybe Callidus along with Marbo to completely **** up somebody from within their own ranks. Brother and sister assassins!

Using a regular Inquisitor would shave off over 30 points for the same effect. Though no options to use special assassins.

A psychic hooded, double mystic'd inquisitor runs under 50 points! I'd say that's very impressive for the great protection it provides. Combats lash as well.

Would you recommend taking the bare bones or kiting it out into something useful?


----------



## ImperialChancellor (Apr 30, 2009)

Well i dont know if you can allow the mystics into the guard army though. But its a good idea though:goodpost:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a legal, and, I thought, well known tactic. Not to reign on your parade here. Also, try a Callidus Assassin. I think you'll find the other Elites pick themselves. Psyker Battle Squads. Oh, and yes, the DH Psychic Hoods are board-wide.


----------



## TheBog (Apr 27, 2009)

Hm.. Regular Inquisitors have LD8 so aren't all that wonderful at using hood against LD10 casters. About a 25% chance to nullify the power. Worth it?

How many armies actually use psychic powers? Very popular?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Enough, Eldar use a LOT, and DPs with Lash of Submission are pretty popular too...plus the Hood may give you an edge if the opponent runs the same tactic. Some players use Wierdboyz...although IMO they really aren't worth selecting...Space Marine Librarians are pretty nasty if used well though, especially Tigerius, so, overall, yeah, I think it's a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I never get used by players...


----------



## TheBog (Apr 27, 2009)

Haha! I don't know anything about Orks. Are Weirdboys plain bad or do all the other choices just overshadow them? I hear nob bikers are stupid good.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, you know how most Psykers get to chose their powers?

Not Weirdboyz. They roll a psychic test, and if it passes, they roll D6 to see what power they use. And in true Ork fashion, one of them blows up the Ork's surrounding the Weirdboy. 

They can be really effective. But they often fall short when compared to the constant benefit provides by other HQ choices. Never the best plan to throw your hopes on a unit that has a 1/6 chance of killing like 20 Orks.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The inquisitor with mystics is a fairly well known choice to be honest. It is legal and I've used it a fair number of times myself in my marine army. It would be fine for guard too.

I think the best option is probably a basic inquisitor with two mystics for 32 points. I suppose you might spend a couple of points more and buy the inquisitor a gun of some kind, though really he should be hiding somewhere and not shooting. This guy is so cheap there's almost no reason not to take him.

You do have to look after the inquisitor, particularly in kill point games. He gives away 2 KPs for himself and his retinue. On the other hand it's quite nice the rest of the time to have an extra unit that you can put in the way of stuff or use to contest objectives. Their complete ineffectiveness in combat actually tends to get them ignored, and they will be around at the end of the game more often than you would expect for this reason.

There's a reasonable argument for getting a lord inquisitor with a psychic hood and maybe a retinue with guns. You could stick these in a chimera (from the guard codex rather than the DH one, preferably) and have them sit back. They would add quite a lot of utility, but not much real firepower. Alternatively you could get the inquisitor a psychic power of some kind and have him shoot that out of the chimera.

A DH inquisitor does have access to some fun weaponry like incinerators and psycannons. These can be worth having, though they add significantly to the cost.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I run a 172pt Inquisitor Lord with my SW as both a cheap HQ and cheap heavy support (since I need a lot of HQ choices and have little support). I take him with a psycannon, 2 mystics, 2 HB gun servitos and a multimelta gun servitor.
yes its a bit more expensive and I normally only take the 2nd mystic as an extra wound but it is nice- an average DS coverage of 14" inst great but the fear it inspires is. DS your dread within 24" and you have to worry about being blown off the face of the planet.
I find this unit isnt really a defense vs DS... it just changes where they come down. 14" actually isnt that far when the enemy has the whole board to choose from- best use I find is when deploying in a corner playing daemons- stick the mystic at the apec of your force and the daemon player has to either DS near it or away from your army. If he's close you get free shots, if he's far then you get an extra turn or so... the best thing about this is that if you have a vindicator in a good place it will likely have a fire arc on the likely DS spots.

A LD10 board wide pyschic hood would be cool too- since the best I can get in SW is a 24" LD9 coverage (yes the LD of my characters sux). Never get bothered to put it in but if I played Eldar I would do so in a second (not scared of the Orc powers.. and I think 'ere we go actually hurts them).


----------



## Infidel (May 8, 2009)

Ah the joyful inquistors with Psycannon and mystics.

I'm a daemon player through and through, so I get these little buggers thrown at me all the time.

My answer to that: Soul Grinders.

Shoot all they want, they aint gonna be able to do anything to it.

I guess other army dont have that luxury as none of them have the option to DS the equivilents of Main Battle Tanks (I guess Drop-Pod dreads come close, but soul grinders is in a different catagory)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Infidel said:


> Ah the joyful inquistors with Psycannon and mystics.
> 
> I'm a daemon player through and through, so I get these little buggers thrown at me all the time.
> 
> ...


Unless he has 2 of them where he can direct someone else to take the shots for him.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

stick him in a land raider, that will give him a few more inches (1.5 to 4, depending on the positioning of the tank) to both spotting (4d6) and the "order to fire" range (12"), as there is no LOS requirement, and models inside transports measure distance from the hull. and above all that, the unit firing counts as stationery.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Soul grinder is a bit risky if he has a multi-melta with him.. thats more of less why I have one in there: any vehicles DS anywhere near means I could destroy them- or you have the extra mystics at <10pts and have a devy squad within 12" of something in the unit.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I used an inquisitor lord with power armour, psycannon and psychic hood, +2 mystics and 1 sage, oh and a callidus. To be honest never really worked against deepstriking enemies, mixture of poor rolls and opponents tactics, however, I've found him very useful with the psycannon and hood, 3 s6 shots ap4 ignoring inv saves, hitting on 2s is very useful especially against daemons, nearly managed to take down a blood letter in 1 turn, granted he ripped me a new one in the subsequent turn but it was fun while it lasted.... Plus the callidus against daemons is fantastic, no saves in cc is really useful. TBH I'm tempted to just take him with the cannon and hood with no retinue and attach him to my command squad for a little extra oomph, oh and access to the callidus.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well a lord has to take a retinue, and mystics are about the cheapest guys you can have anyway.

I think it may well be worth upgrading from just the basic elite guy I normally take to a lord with a hood, and maybe weapons of some kind. That said, at devourer this weekend nobody even tried to use psychic powers against me. They would have been a massive help against some daemons I played but no help much in any of the other games.


----------

